# Tubifex Worms???



## cich_fish (Jul 16, 2003)

Are tubifex good or bad for P's... i am currently feeding brine feeders Flake and red grubs.... with spirulina once in a while.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

My reds wont touch them. They nasty...erm or something.


----------



## |Lurker| (May 10, 2003)

they are very nutritive , but sometimes they carry deseases and parasites!!!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i have dried tubifex worms...they are very high in protein, but my piranha wont touch them


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

Same here, mine wouldn't go near them. But, throw in some bloodworms or frozen plankton and it was another story. And yea, I've heard that they're very bad about carrying parasites and diseases.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

try plankton, krill, smelt, liver, and beef heart...those are all very good for them and they will actually eat it. (with the exception of when they get picky)


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Mine would not touch them either


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Yea my new baby P's wont touch tubifex worms, neither will anything in my community tank... will anything eat these?


----------



## CHI (Apr 29, 2003)

thats weird mine eat them....... they also eat pellets too.... maybe cause i don't feed them enough hehe


----------

